# Wanted: Land in East TN...



## moxie (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi all!

My husband and I are looking to purchase 20+ acres of land in East TN, preferably in/around the Jefferson/Hamblen county areas, but we're willing to look anywhere in East TN. We'd like a mix of pasture and wooded areas, a water source would be optimal but we can talk about that. It doesn't matter if there's a house on it or not, as we'll build a small home ourselves if we need to. We're willing to fix a place up if needed as well, we have time at this point.

We're originally from East TN but moved to the DC area two years ago because of a job relocation for my husband. We detest it here and the longer we're here the more we realize that we need to be back in the country and close to our families, especially if we decide to have kids. We're looking to start a homestead as soon as things wrap up here, which may be 1-5 years from now, but we plan to buy the land soon so that we can pay it off before making the move back. We plan to eventually raise chickens, sheep, maybe a few cows and grow a big garden, 1-2 acres at least, but it all depends also on what kind of land we're able to find.

The biggest issue? Thanks to growth in the area and the proximity of the Smoky Mountains, most of the farmland is being bought up by developers and converted into subdivisions. We can't compete with the millions of dollars that the developers can offer, but we also hate to see all the beautiful countryside converted into clone housing and cheap strip malls.

If anybody sees or hears of any property in the area that might be suitable, please let me know... you can PM me or email me at [email protected]. Thanks for your time.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

I'll keep my eyes out, but you're looking at a minimum of 10 grand an acre. You may want to check out Greene County. Beautiful and cheaper. 
We're in Jeff. Co and when we do list our 3800 sqft house with 40x60 barn (be finished by then, anyway) and 25x60 garden spot, all on seven acres, we'll have to ask around 300K to walk away with ANY cash at all. 
Wonder what people are going to do when the farms are all growing houses and not food. Let me know if you'd like me to do a driveby on anything for ya. I work in Hamblen County so i'm back and forth daily.


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

Brush up on your Spanish.

Every piece of real estate is now being sold at auction instead of any large tracts. 10k an acre is common.


----------

